# Cloud's Orchids in Ontario



## philoserenus (Aug 7, 2007)

hmm, i'm looking ahead and thinking of maybe getting a few more orchids later on in the year either through shipping or pick up. 

i've read some isolated examples of people buying from Cloud's and having an pretty good experience, if possible, i'd like to hear of some more examples of people's experiences with this vendor.

i'm thinking of maybe brassia and catts. i've heard they are quite hardy for the inexperienced. also when they mention sizes (ss, ms, ls, nbs, bs); is there like a standard? (ie: if maturity = 3 years, then 1 year = ms; 1.5 yrs = ls; 2 years = nbs; and 3 years = bs)

i've never ordered online, so i'm also a little skiddish, sry and thanks


----------



## Kyle (Aug 7, 2007)

I've only bought slippers from them and I was very impressed with the size of the plants, health of the plants and the packaging. There selection is good and constantly improving. I think you will be very happy.

Kyle


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 7, 2007)

I purchased a few things from them at the Montreal show one year and was very pleased.


----------



## Gene (Aug 7, 2007)

Just as Kyle, I have ordered mainly Paphs, always pleased with size and condition of plants, (usually more or beigger then expected). They do explain their sizes in the top of each section ie. large seedling should bloom in 18 months, NB should bloom in 12 months etc. Sevice is all ways great. When I ordered near the very beginning of shipping season they followed up to make sure they arrived in good condition. When you order, they confirm when they will ship and make sure you know when to expect them and can arrrange pick up, so that they are not sitting in a post ofice. I ordered on the weekend without thinking, and had Warn phone a short while latter to say he could have them out on Monday if thats OK and I was prepared for them. They always seem to have time to answer any questions you care to thow at them. All in all, great service!


----------



## philoserenus (Aug 7, 2007)

looking good so far =) 
how much shipping costs were u guys looking at? cause there appears to be so many extra charges =( me and a friend were thinking of combining our orders and just split shipping and stuff.


----------



## toddybear (Aug 7, 2007)

Nick, the shipping is expensive but then shipping usually is. I bought 13 plants from them last month and the shipping was $55. Most were large-sized to near blooming sized phrags and oncidium alliance. Their Oncidium alliance (this includes Miltonias) large seedlings at $10 is a steal as several came in spike! Certainly all have flowered within a year for me. Their paphs/phrags are excellent however, unless you have patience, don't opt for medium-sized seedlings as I found them to be very small. Anthing I ordered as large seedling to BS were great. I will probbaly place one more order with them this fall before the weather gets too cold.

Depending on how close you live, I would seriously consider driving to Clouds in person.


----------



## Gene (Aug 7, 2007)

Nick, shipping charges will vary according to what you order and where you are. You are in Ontario so it should not be as bad as Todd got hit. I was usually ordering 10 to 15 assorted size plants and shipping was around 28/30
dollars to ship to Dryden. The post office has a rates page in their web site if you wanted to get an idea of what it might run.


----------



## arcticshaun (Aug 7, 2007)

I've got the need for a orchid fix coming on too. I've ordered from Cloud's before and was fairly happy with what I got. This time it will be mostly Paphs (I can only sneak in a some seedlings). The main reason this order will be from Cloud's is the selection and prices, we sure don't see plants like our neighbours to south get. My only option is ordering to ship or travelling to shows -no vendors for over 1000 km, shipping is always a killer for me

Shaun.


----------



## Jorch (Aug 8, 2007)

Like everyone else, I have nothing bad to say about Cloud's. Always great plants at great prices. Warren is the nicest guy to deal with!


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 8, 2007)

very hard to say bad thigns about clouds...I love them. Definitely many plants are so cheap they are steals


----------



## philoserenus (Aug 8, 2007)

todd: unfortunately driving there myself isnt really a possible thing to do (currently) otherwise, it would be a good day trip; not to mention to meet the Warren. and i am looking at the oncidium alliance and related intergenetics. the $10 ls very appealing, and i'm looking for some easy orchids that grow at weed-like speeds, haha. 

Gene: ya i would guess that todd's shipping would've been huge since it needed to cross a couple of provincial borders too... and i just looked up for interest where dryden was and woh... itz 'up there' in ontario.

Shaun: as for u... itz far worst for u when it comes to shipping than todd. they need to ship cross continent... and ya i guess traveling to shows arent too bad either, i would if i could drive.

jorch & smartie2000: ya they have to cheapest plants are and thats y i was really looking hard around to see if they really had good plants to offer and it sounds good ^^


----------



## Gene (Aug 8, 2007)

OK your in Toronto! Have not been down there in about 3 years but Clouds used to have a small shop/outlet in the east end around Danforth and Midland or somewhere out that way. It was mainly for wholesale but they opened up Thurs and Fri for retail, I used to stock up on big bags of bark to bring home. Any way, do not see it mentioned in their web site to day but maybe check your phone book or call them and see it it is still there and pick up your oirder there.


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 8, 2007)

I read they closed their retail outlet and focused on online sales and sales at the nursery. Since they aren't operating a retail outlet their prices are 'rock bottom'


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 9, 2007)

You will be very happy with your order. They will be at the next show in Sept.
Contact them and they will bring your order with them. Or when they do the Toronto show you can get your order.


----------



## philoserenus (Aug 9, 2007)

hey guys thanks
ya i think thatz wat we're probably gonna do. it gives me and my friends some time to think of wat kind of orchids to get, haha. i hafta say that the selection is quite large for sure. and i'm good ol'faithful, so if they get me happy once, haha. i'll be there for more ^^


----------



## Jorch (Aug 9, 2007)

Although I'm not sure about Oncids and Catts, but Paphs in their 'collections and limited quantities' section can be all gone pretty quickly. If you see something from that section that you want, you better act fast!


----------



## philoserenus (Aug 17, 2007)

haha thanks, i will indeed ^^


----------

